# Bici nueva



## Ermest (Mar 21, 2021)

Que tal, primero que nada un saludo cordial a todos. Acabo de entrar al foro ya que estoy pensando en adquirir mi primera bici de montaña, sin embargo, dada la situación actual, no hay muchas bicicletas a elegir. Despues de investigar un poco, encontré estas dos bicicletas que me gustaron bastante, pero no se cual sea mejor (relación precio-calidad)

North rock xc27 Bicicleta NORTHROCK XC27 | A la Montaña (se encuentra agotada, pero la puedo conseguir por 7499 en otra parte)
Sunpeed zero Z E R O | Sunpeed

De antemano les agradezco enormemente su ayuda.


----------



## robbbery (Jan 12, 2021)

¡Bienvenido! Aquí está mi respuesta del traductor de Google:

¿Puedes contarnos más sobre el tipo de terreno en el que quieres montar la bici?

A juzgar solo por las páginas web, creo que la bici Northrock sería mejor. Los componentes Shimano Altus son mejores que los componentes Tourney. La horquilla Suntour y los frenos Tektro son básicos, pero están hechos por buenas empresas. La bici Sunspeed tiene una horquilla etiquetada como Sunspeed, así que no sé qué es realmente. Tampoco sé cuáles son los frenos del Sunspeed. El Sunspeed cuesta más, pero no veo por qué.

¡Espero que esto sea útil!


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

Pues ambas son similares, misma aleacion en el cuadro. Pero hay dos diferencias fundamentales una es 27, y la otra 29 lo segundo es que una es 7 y la otra 8. Yo por lo de la velocidades me inclinaria a la de 8. Pero si tu estatura es media o baja la 27 a lo mejor se acoplaria mejor. Es bastante dificil hacer que una bici que esta muy grande te quede bien. Ambas bicis son de gama media baja, para intruducirte al deporte, yo la usaria como por un año y si te gusta la vendes y un modelo nuevo ya que haz aprendido el deporte. Pero sin importar cual escojas bienvenido al deporte del sufrimiento.


----------



## robbbery (Jan 12, 2021)

[Traductor de google:]

Moab63 tiene razón, es importante considerar el número de engranajes y el tamaño de la rueda. No noté que el Northrock tiene solo 7 engranajes en la rueda. Eso aumenta la decisión hacia la velocidad del sol. Para el tamaño de la rueda, 27.5 y 29 ambos tienen sus ventajas. Si desea una aceleración más rápida, las 27.5 ruedas hacen eso mejor. Si quieres un paseo más suave sobre un terreno rugoso, las 29 ruedas hacen eso mejor.

Después de leer la publicación de Moab63, ¡creo que yo preferiría la Sunspeed después de todo!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Hola a todos.

Como siempre yo recomendaría buscar en las bicis de segunda mano alguna que te puedas comprar con tu presupuesto , siempre he pensado que es mejor una bici de nivel medio usada en buen estado a una nueva de nivel de entrada .

Ahora bien , si no conoces mucho de bicis, trata de apoyarte de algún amigo que si conozca para que no te vayan a dar gato por liebre .

Si hay buenas bicis en el mercado de segunda mano , nada mas es cuestión de buscarle .

Buena suerte .


----------

